
Testing Twitter.com: achieving reliable test results at scale - yankcrime
https://blog.twitter.com/engineering/en_us/topics/infrastructure/2019/integrationtestsatscale.html
======
mikece
I've heard it said that a good integration test is worth 1000 unit tests, and
tend to agree with it, which isn't to say that unit tests lack value, only
that focusing only on unit testing ignores conditions which appear only at a
macro level. This YouTube video humorously highlights what I'm trying to get
at:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GypdsJulKE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GypdsJulKE)

